# Photoshoot :D



## xomgitsmellyx (Jul 23, 2013)

Just felt like sharing with everyone 

Willy on his boing:









Bob playing hide & seek:









Willy NOT eating his veggies :O









Bob looking mischievous:









Poofy Bob:









Close up Bob:









Lunch Time 



















:grey tiel::wf lutino:


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Both your babies are sooo cute !I really enjoyed the pictures X x


----------



## xomgitsmellyx (Jul 23, 2013)

thanks alot !

:grey tiel::wf lutino:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Fantastic pictures! I love poofy Bob


----------



## xomgitsmellyx (Jul 23, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Great photos! So colourful. Your 'tiels are so handsome, too. :thumbu:


----------



## xomgitsmellyx (Jul 23, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> Great photos! So colourful. Your 'tiels are so handsome, too. :thumbu:


thanks  but Bob is actually a girl. The name just stuck...its short for Bobrina now haha.


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

Beautiful photos, thank you for sharing them


----------



## xomgitsmellyx (Jul 23, 2013)

so sweet thanks


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

They are so cute. 'Poofy Bob'...aawwww!


----------



## xomgitsmellyx (Jul 23, 2013)

Mezza said:


> They are so cute. 'Poofy Bob'...aawwww!


lol thank you!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

What a beautiful couple


----------



## xomgitsmellyx (Jul 23, 2013)

eduardo said:


> What a beautiful couple


thank you! !


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are gorgeous! I love your tiels SOO much! They look so cuddly and playful...and poofy


----------



## qkino (Sep 16, 2013)

nice pictures and funny moment!


----------

